# How to make a cape?



## Luissa

Does anyone know a simple way to make Superman's cape?
This will be going around the head rest of a wheelchair.

I am going to the fabric store now, if you have suggestions that would be great. Be back in a min.


----------



## strollingbones

get some newspaper...tape it together...use that for a pattern...cut it out...try the pattern on for fit..big enough etc....the cape is two colors or one?  then cut and sew....i would put a small neck band to tie it together


----------



## Valerie

Luissa said:


> Does anyone know a simple way to make Superman's cape?
> This will be going around the head rest of a wheelchair.
> 
> I am going to the fabric store now, if you have suggestions that would be great. Be back in a min.






How to Sew a Cape | eHow.com


No Sew Warm Cloaks


----------



## strollingbones

Cape: My first thought when doing the cape was to make it long. I did this so that he could continue to use it when he got older. He was three in the photo and now at almost six it still fits well.



Note: There's a tie around the collar of the cape. YES collar. I put a 2 inch collar so that the cape would stay up on his shoulders and not sag and hang from his throat. If I had it to do over I would extend the collar into the ties and use Velcro. That way if someone pulled on the back of the cape and it would come apart easily and not choke anyone. We've had no problems in that area though. 

Cut out a piece of red fabric or felt to use for the cape. Make the fabric to fit from the outside edge of the shoulder to the opposite edge of the shoulder and to the length desired. Be sure to add the 2" collar. 
Sew the second emblem on the cape. 
Sew Velcro on the ties of the cape. 


Superman Costume - Superhero Costume - Homemade Superman Costume - Kaboose.com


----------



## hjmick

Didn't you see _The Incredibles_? Capes are dangerous.


----------



## Luissa

I just got some red felt, and some cording. I am trying to tie it to a wheelchair. I might have my mom cut it out for me. I cannot do crafts to save my life, I can sew but it would be better if I didn't, I usually have  an anxiety attack if I do. 

thanks for the help. and bones I think I will use the newspaper idea. Thanks!


----------



## strollingbones

then newspaper becomes the pattern to cut the cape out with.....do you know what  "place on fold" means lol


----------



## Ringel05

Blue sheet, white paint.  Works for me.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Luissa said:


> Does anyone know a simple way to make Superman's cape?
> This will be going around the head rest of a wheelchair.
> 
> I am going to the fabric store now, if you have suggestions that would be great. Be back in a min.



I guessed it was xotoxi asking  ,wrong  again.


----------



## Luissa

strollingbones said:


> then newspaper becomes the pattern to cut the cape out with.....do you know what  "place on fold" means lol



 Yes!

And I made the cape. He liked it, and was hit at the Comic Book convention.
My friend has CP, and he had a Superman shirt, which instead of the S, it has the handicap symbol. He even got his picture taken!


----------



## Dis

Luissa said:


> Does anyone know a simple way to make Superman's cape?
> This will be going around the head rest of a wheelchair.
> 
> I am going to the fabric store now, if you have suggestions that would be great. Be back in a min.



I told my brother a dishtowel was a cape, and if he wore it, and jumped off the upper porch, he could fly...


----------



## Foxfyre

Dis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a simple way to make Superman's cape?
> This will be going around the head rest of a wheelchair.
> 
> I am going to the fabric store now, if you have suggestions that would be great. Be back in a min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told my brother a dishtowel was a cape, and if he wore it, and jumped off the upper porch, he could fly...
Click to expand...


When kids I knew did things like that, their parents sent them to the store and moved while they were gone.


----------



## Foxfyre

Luissa said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> then newspaper becomes the pattern to cut the cape out with.....do you know what  "place on fold" means lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!
> 
> And I made the cape. He liked it, and was hit at the Comic Book convention.
> My friend has CP, and he had a Superman shirt, which instead of the S, it has the handicap symbol. He even got his picture taken!
Click to expand...


That was a very elegant thing to do Luissa.


----------



## Immanuel

How do you make a cape?  Please every five year old knows how to do that.

First you find a safety pin.  Then you take the sheet off your bed, put one hand on one corner and the other hand on the other corner and kind of roll the corners up a little bit.  You then rap the corners around your neck... not tightly though or you might choke, and use the safety pin to hold it in place.

If the sheet is too long, then you find your safety scissors... um, no, moms tend to frown on that part, so you just pretend.

Edit: if you are too lazy to do that find dad's robe and use the sleeves to tie it around your neck.

Immie


----------



## Dis

Foxfyre said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a simple way to make Superman's cape?
> This will be going around the head rest of a wheelchair.
> 
> I am going to the fabric store now, if you have suggestions that would be great. Be back in a min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told my brother a dishtowel was a cape, and if he wore it, and jumped off the upper porch, he could fly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When kids I knew did things like that, their parents sent them to the store and moved while they were gone.
Click to expand...


Oh, c'mon.. Lighten up.  He's only had stitches 3 times in his life because of me, and he's still alive.. Pushing 40, even.


----------



## Luissa

Dis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a simple way to make Superman's cape?
> This will be going around the head rest of a wheelchair.
> 
> I am going to the fabric store now, if you have suggestions that would be great. Be back in a min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told my brother a dishtowel was a cape, and if he wore it, and jumped off the upper porch, he could fly...
Click to expand...


My brother and I jumped off the roof just for the fun of it, of course there was a pool. 
I go to my parents house, and look at the cement between the house and the pool now, and think of how I could have broken my neck.


----------



## strollingbones

how did the cape turn out?


----------



## HappyJoyJoy

Capes for kids or capes for adults?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Canapes?


----------



## Big Black Dog

I buy all of my capes at "We Be Capes".  Great Memorial Day sale today!


----------



## Paulie

Wannabe Blonde said:


> Does anyone know a simple way to make Superman's cape?
> This will be going around the head rest of a wheelchair.
> 
> I am going to the fabric store now, if you have suggestions that would be great. Be back in a min.



I made a cape once.

I woke up in the middle of the night and rubbed one out on my girlfriend's shoulders, and stuck the bed sheet to them.  When she got out of bed in the morning she was a super hero!


----------

